# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  تلاقي الأرواح في البرزخ ومعرفتهم لأحوال الأحياء

## عادل سليمان القطاوي

تلاقي الأرواح في البرزخ ومعرفتهم لأحوال الأحياء
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه .. أما بعد :

فإن موضوع تلاقي الأرواح بعد الموت وتزاورها قال من قال من العلماء الكرام أنه غير صحيح ، ورد أحاديث وآثار صحيحة ثابتة ..
فأحببت أن ألقي الضوء على ما ورد فيها من أحاديث وآثار رجاء نفع إخواني ونفع نفسي بهذا الباب الطيب من أبواب العلم الشرعي .. 
وأما عن معرفة الأموات بحال الأحياء .. 
فهو الصحيح المختار تبعا لما صح من أدلة ..
وليس بالضرورة أن يكون بسماعهم أصوات الأحياء في الدنيا وهم في البرزخ .. 
للاختلاف الوارد في سماع الموتى ..
وكذلك لا نقول أنهم يطلعون على حال الأحياء !! لأن هذا غيب حجبه الله عن العباد الأحياء منهم والأموات ..
وإنما الثابت في صحيح الروايات أن ذلك عن طريق سؤالهم لمن مات من أهل الصلاح والخير وورد عليهم ، فيقابلونه ويسألونه عن حال الأحياء ..
وفي المسألة أدلة صحيحة وعليها ظاهر الكتاب ..

قال تعالى : { وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقًا }
وهي تحتمل الآخرة عموما في البرزخ والقيامة والجنة ..
وقد أخبر الله عن الشهداء بأنهم أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون ، وأنهم يستبشرون بالذين لم يلحقوا بهم من خلفهم ، وأنهم يستبشرون بنعمة من الله وفضل، وهذا يدل على تلاقيهم كما قال ابن القيم ..
ويقول الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي - رحمه الله – في تفسيره (1/156) :
{ يستبشرون بالذين لم يلحقوا بهم من خلفهم } أي : يبشر بعضهم بعضا ، بوصول إخوانهم الذين لم يلحقوا بهم ، وأنهم سينالون ما نالوا ..
{ ألا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون } أي : يستبشرون بزوال المحذور عنهم وعن إخوانهم المستلزم كمال السرور ..
{ يستبشرون بنعمة من الله وفضل } أي : يهنيء بعضهم بعضا، بأعظم مهنأ به ، وهو : نعمة ربهم ، وفضله ، وإحسانه ، { وأن الله لا يضيع أجر المؤمنين } بل ينميه ويشكره ، ويزيده من فضله ، ما لا يصل إليه سعيهم ..
وفي هذه الآيات إثبات نعيم البرزخ ، وأن الشهداء في أعلى مكان عند ربهم ، وفيه تلاقي أرواح أهل الخير ، وزيارة بعضهم بعضا ، وتبشير بعضهم بعضا . اهـ
وهذه ليست خاصة بالشهداء ، لوجود أدلة أخرى عامة ..

منها : أن الأموات يتزاورون 
ففي صحيح مسلم (943 ) عن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري رضي الله عنهما قال ، قال رسول الله r : إذا كفن أحدكم أخاه فليحسن كفنه .
وفي رواية للبيهقي في شعب الإيمان عن ابن سيرين عن أبي قتادة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : من ولي أخاه فليحسن كفنه فإنهم يتزاورون فيها . 
وصح أيضا من كلام ابن سيرين . 
رواية  البيهقي في شعب الإيمان 7/10 وابن أبي الدنيا في المنامات ( 1/ 88 ) عن أبي قتادة وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع 845 والصحيحة 1425 .
وقال السيوطي في اللآليء المصنوعة : الحديث حسن صحيح له طرق كثيرة وشواهد استوعبتها في كتاب شرح الصدور ، ثم ذكر منها : عن أبي الزبير عن جابر قال ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  : 
أحسنوا كفن موتاكم فإنهم يتباهون ويتزاورون بها في قبورهم .
وقال السيوطي في الديباج على مسلم (3/26) : زاد الحارث بن أبي أسامة في مسنده من حديث جابر أيضا : فإنهم يتباهون ويتزاورون في قبورهم وللترمذي وابن ماجة مثله من حديث أبي قتادة .
قلت : وجاء عن ابن سيرين موقوفا بسند صحيح في مصنف عبد الرزاق 3/431 ومصنف ابن أبي شيبة 2/468. 

ومنها : أن الموتى يسألون عن الأحياء فيعرفون أخبارهم

فالموتى يسألون عن الأحياء فيسرون ويساؤون لما يسمعون من أحوالهم ..
جاء عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : إن المؤمن إذا قبض .. وذكر الحديث .. وجاء فيه : حتى يأتون به أرواح المؤمنين فلهم أشد فرحا به من أهل الغائـب بغائبهم فيقولون : ما فعل فلان ؟ فيقولون : دعوه حتى يستريح فإنه كان في غم الدنيا فيقول : قد مات ، أما أتاكم ؟ فيقولون : ذهب به أمه الهاوية .. الخ.  
وهو حديث صحيح رواه النسائي صغرى 4/8 وكبرى 1/603 وابن حبان في صحيحه 7/284 والحاكم 1/504 ورواه 2/581 عن الحسن مرسلا بسند صحيح أيضا .

وروى البزار والطبري عن أبي حازم ، عن أبي هريرة ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن المؤمن حين ينزل به الموت ويعاين ما يعاين ، ود أنها قد خرجت ، والله يحب لقاءه ، وإن المؤمن يصعد بروحه إلى السماء ، فتأتيه أرواح المؤمنين فيستخبرونه عن معارفهم من أهل الأرض ، فإذا قال : تركت فلانا في الدنيا أعجبهم ذلك ، وإذا قال لهم إن فلانا قد فارق الدنيا . قالوا : ما جيىء بروح ذاك إلينا ، وقد ذهب بروحه إلى أرواح أهل النار ، وإن المؤمن يجلس في قبره ويسأل : من ربك ؟ فيقول : ربي الله .. الحديث
رواه البزار كما فى كشف الأستار (1/413) والطبري في تهذيب الآثار (2/216) وقال الهيثمى (3/53) : رجاله ثقات خلا سعيد بن بحر القراطيسى فإني لم أعرفه . 
قلت : وثقه ابن حجر ، وهو عند الطبري من غير طريقه ، وصححه السيوطي .

وروى ابن المبارك في الزهد ( 149) عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري أنه قال : 
إذا قبضت نفس العبد تلقاه أهل الرحمة من عباد الله كما يلقون البشير في الدنيا فيقبلون عليه ليسألوه فيقول بعضهم لبعض أنظروا أخاكم حتى يستريح فإنه كان في كرب فيقبلون عليه فيسألونه : ما فعل فلان ؟ ما فعلت فلانة ؟ هل تزوجت ؟ فإذا سألوا عن الرجل قد مات قبله قال لهم إنه قد هلك ، فيقولون إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، ذهب به إلى أمه الهاوية فبئست الأم وبئست المربية ، قال فيعرض عليهم أعمالهم [ أي أعمال أهل الدنيا ] فإذا رأوا حسنا فرحوا واستبشروا وقالوا هذه نعمتك على عبدك فأتمها وإن رأوا سوءا قالوا اللهم راجع بعبدك .
ورواه ابن أبي الدنيا مرفوعا وراجع الصحيحة لبيان ما في هذه الرواية .
وفي زوائد الزهد لنعيم بن حماد عن عبد الله بن جبير بن نفير أن أبي الدرداء قال : إن أعمالكم تعرض على موتاكم فيسرون ويساؤون .
أنظرها مع جمع من الروايات عند الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 2628 و 2758.
وروى ابن المبارك أيضا في الزهد (1/150) عن خالد بن معدان قال حدث عبد الله بن العاص قال : إن أرواح المؤمنين في طير كالزرازير يتعارفون يرزقون من ثمر الجنة .
ورواه ابن أبي شيبه في المصنف (7/31) حدثنا عيسى بن يونس عن ثور عن خالد بن معدان عن عبد الله بن عمر قال الجنة مطوية معلقة بقرون الشمس تنشر في كل عام مرة وأرواح المؤمنين في جوف طير خضر كالزرازير يتعارفون ويرزقون من ثمر الجنة .
وإسناده صحيح متصل موقوفا .
وروى ابن المبارك أيضا في الزهد (1/151) عن سعيد بن جبير أنه استأذن على زوجة عثمان وهي بنت عمرو بن أوس فدخل فسلم عليها ثم قال لها كيف فعل زوجك بك ؟ قالت إنه لمحسن فيما استطاع ثم التفت إلى عثمان وقال يا عثمان أحسن إليها فإنك لا تصنع بها شيئا إلا جاء عمرو بن أوس ! قال وهل يأتي الأموات أخبار الأحياء ؟ قال نعم ما من أحد له حميم إلا يأتيه أخبار أقاربه فإن كان خيرا سر به وفرح به وهنيء به وإن كان شرا ابتأس بذلك وحزن حتى أنهم يسألون عن الرجل قد مات فيقال ألم يأتكم ؟ فيقولون لقد خولف به إلى أمه الهاوية .
وروى الحاكم (2/533) سند ضعيف عن الحسن : إذا مات العبد تلقى روحه أرواح المؤمنين فيقولون له : ما فعل فلان ؟ ما فعل فلان ؟ فإذا قال مات قبلي ، قالوا : ذهب به إلى أمه الهاوية فبئست الأم وبئست المربية .

وهذه الروايات عن الصحابة وإن كانت موقوفة فإنها في حكم المرفوع  كما قاله القرطبي في التذكرة لأنها من الغيب الذي لا يقال بالرأي كما هو مقرر في الاصطلاح والأصول .
ومما روي أيضا : عند ابن أبي الدنيا في قصة موت بشر بن البراء بن معرور وقد سألت أمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل يتعارف الموتى ؟ فقال : نعم والذي نفسي بيده يا أم بشر ، إنهم ليتعارفون كما تتعارف الطير في رؤوس الشجر . 
رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في المنامات وذكره ابن القيم عنه في كتاب الروح ص 83 محتجا به ولا أراه يصح ففيه راويان لينان .. والله اعلم . 
وفيما أعلاه غنية عن الضعيف .

وروى الإمام أحمد عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : إن أرواح المؤمنين تلتقي على مسيرة يوم ، ما رأى أحدهم صاحبه قط .
أخرجه أحمد (2/220 و 2/175 ) والطبراني (13/66) والهيثمي في غاية المقصد فى زوائد المسند (2/3006)  وقال الهيثمي : رواه أحمد ورجاله وثقوا على ضعف في بعضهم . قلت : ابن لهيعة مع دراج مع الصدفي فيهم ضعف . وقال الشيخ أحمد شاكر : إسناده صحيح : 6636 وحسنه شعيب . 

وروى ابن ماجة عن محمد بن المنكدر قال  دخلت على جابر بن عبد لله  وهو يموت قلت : اقرأ على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم السلام ..
رواه ابن ماجة 1450 واللفظ له وأحمد 3/69 و 4/391 ورجالهما ثقات إلا أحمد بن الأزهر فهو صدوق وصححه البوصيري . وضعفه الألباني .

وقال ابن أبي الدنيا في المنامات : حدثنا القاسم بن هشام حدثنا يحيى بن صالح حدثنا محمد بن سليمان حدثنا راشد بن سعد : أن رجلا توفيت امرأته فرأى نساء في المنام ولم ير امرأته معهن فسألهن عنها فقلن : إنكم قصرتم في كفنها فهي تستحي أن تخرج معنا فأتى الرجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : أنظر إلى ثقة من سبيل فأتى رجلا من الأنصار قد حضرته الوفاة فأخبره فقال الأنصاري : إن كان أحد يبلغ الموتى بلغته قال : فتوفي الأنصاري فأتى بثوبين مبرورين بالزعفران فجعلهما في كفن الأنصاري فلما كان الليل رأى النسوة معهن امرأته وعليها الثوبان الأصفران.
رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في المنامات (1/ 88 ) وذكره ابن رجب في أهوال القبور ( 1 / 128) ورواته ثقات غير شيخ ابن أبي الدنيا وهو القاسم بن هاشم السمسار وليس هشام وله ترجمة في تاريخ دمشق (49/213) والخطيب في تاريخ بغداد (12 / 429) وقال : وكان صدوقا . وراشد بن سعد روى عن كثير من الصحابة ، وإبهام الصحابي لا يضر . كما هو معلوم .

هل صح حديث : الروح لا تلقى الروح ؟
فإن قيل : فقد روى أحمد ( 5/214،215 ) بسنده عن أبي جعفر الخطمي عن عمارة بن خزيمة بن ثابت أن أباه قال : رأيت في المنام أني أسجد على جبهة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأخبرت بذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إن الروح لا تلقى الروح ، وأقنع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأسه هكذا ، فوضع جبهته على جبهة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

قلنا هذا إن صح ، فهو مخالف لما جاء من روايات عدة متوافقة وظواهر الكتاب العزيز .. وإلا ففي سنده أبو جعفر الخطمي . وقال شعيب الأرناؤوط : حديث ضعيف لاضطراب إسناده ومتنه .
فلا حجة فيه مع ثبوت عكسه في أدلة صحيحة كما مر أعلاه .. والله أعلم .
لا سيما وقد جاء في روايات بفعل النبي له بلا تعليق ، وجاء في رواية بلفظ : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن الروح لتلقى الروح أو إن الروح تلقى الروح شك يزيد فأقنع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمره فسجد من خلفه على جبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
رواه النسائي في الكبرى (4/384) وعبد بن حميد في مسنده (1/102) .
فيكون حرف ( لا ) في رواية أحمد لا يراد بها النفي وإنما هي للتأكيد " إن الروح لتلقى الروح " وهو أصرح في الرواية .

تقرير شيخي الإسلام
وسئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى (24/303) والفتاوى الكبرى (3/26) :
عَنْ الْمَيِّتِ هَلْ يَجُوزُ نَقْلُهُ أَمْ لَا ؟ وَأَرْوَاحُ الْمَوْتَى هَلْ تَجْتَمِعُ بَعْضُهَا بِبَعْضِ أَمْ لَا ؟ وَرُوحُ الْمَيِّتِ هَلْ تَنْزِلُ فِي الْقَبْرِ أَمْ لَا ؟ وَيَعْرِفُ الْمَيِّتُ مَنْ يَزُورُهُ أَمْ لَا ؟
فَأَجَابَ : 
الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ ، لَا يُنْبَشُ الْمَيِّتُ مِنْ قَبْرِهِ إلَّا لِحَاجَةِ . مِثْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ الْمَدْفِنُ الْأَوَّلُ فِيهِ مَا يُؤْذِي الْمَيِّتَ فَيُنْقَلُ إلَى غَيْرِهِ كَمَا نَقَلَ بَعْضُ الصَّحَابَةِ فِي مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ . وَأَرْوَاحُ الْأَحْيَاءِ إذَا قُبِضَتْ تَجْتَمِعُ بِأَرْوَاحِ الْمَوْتَى وَيَسْأَلُ الْمَوْتَى الْقَادِمَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَنْ حَالِ الْأَحْيَاءِ فَيَقُولُونَ : مَا فَعَلَ فُلَانٌ ؟ فَيَقُولُونَ : فُلَانٌ تَزَوَّجَ ، فُلَانٌ عَلَى حَالٍ حَسَنَةٍ . وَيَقُولُونَ : مَا فَعَلَ فُلَانٌ ؟ فَيَقُولُ : أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ ؟ فَيَقُولُونَ : لَا ذَهَبَ بِهِ إلَى أُمِّهِ الْهَاوِيَةِ . 
وَأَمَّا أَرْوَاحُ الْمَوْتَى فَتَجْتَمِعُ الْأَعْلَى يَنْزِلُ إلَى الْأَدْنَى وَالْأَدْنَى لَا يَصْعَدُ إلَى الْأَعْلَى . وَالرُّوحُ تُشْرِفُ عَلَى الْقَبْرِ وَتُعَادُ إلَى اللَّحْدِ أَحْيَانًا . 
كَمَا قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ { مَا مِنْ رَجُلٍ يَمُرُّ بِقَبْرِ الرَّجُلِ كَانَ يَعْرِفُهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا فَيُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْهِ إلَّا رَدَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ رُوحَهُ حَتَّى يَرُدَّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامَ } . وَالْمَيِّتُ قَدْ يَعْرِفُ مَنْ يَزُورُهُ وَلِهَذَا كَانَتْ السُّنَّةُ أَنْ يُقَالَ : { السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ دَارِ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ وَإِنَّا إنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ بِكُمْ لَاحِقُونَ ، وَيَرْحَمُ اللَّهُ الْمُسْتَقْدِمِ  ينَ مِنَّا وَمِنْكُمْ ، وَالْمُسْتَأْخِ  رِين } وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .

وقال أيضا في مجموع الفتاوى ( 24 / 368 ) : 
وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهُ : هَلْ تَجْتَمِعُ رُوحُهُ مَعَ أَرْوَاحِ أَهْلِهِ وَأَقَارِبِهِ ؟ فَفِي الْحَدِيثِ عَنْ أبي أيوب الأنصاري وغيره من السلف ورواه أبو حاتم في الصحيح عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ { أَنَّ الْمَيِّتَ إذَا عُرِجَ بِرُوحِهِ تَلَقَّتْهُ الْأَرْوَاحُ يَسْأَلُونَهُ عَنْ الْأَحْيَاءِ فَيَقُولُ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضِ : دَعُوهُ حَتَّى يَسْتَرِيحَ فَيَقُولُونَ لَهُ : مَا فَعَلَ فُلَانٌ ؟ فَيَقُولُ : عَمِلَ عَمَلَ صَلَاحٍ فَيَقُولُونَ : مَا فَعَلَ فُلَانٌ ؟ فَيَقُولُ : أَلَمْ يَقْدَمْ عَلَيْكُمْ فَيَقُولُونَ : لَا فَيَقُولُونَ ذُهِبَ بِهِ إلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ } . وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ أَعْمَالُ الْأَحْيَاءِ تُعْرَضُ عَلَى الْمَوْتَى كَانَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ يَقُولُ : " اللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَعُوذُ بِك أَنْ أَعْمَلَ عَمَلًا أُخْزَى بِهِ عِنْدَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ رَوَاحَةَ " . فَهَذَا اجْتِمَاعُهُمْ عِنْدَ قُدُومِهِ يَسْأَلُونَهُ فَيُجِيبُهُمْ . وَمَا اسْتِقْرَارُهُم  ْ فَبِحَسَبِ مَنَازِلِهِمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ كَانَتْ مَنْزِلَتُهُ أَعْلَى مِنْ مَنْزِلَةِ مَنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ الْيَمِينِ ؛ لَكِنَّ الْأَعْلَى يَنْزِلُ إلَى الْأَسْفَلِ وَالْأَسْفَلَ لَا يَصْعَدُ إلَى الْأَعْلَى فَيَجْتَمِعُونَ إذَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ كَمَا يَجْتَمِعُونَ فِي الدُّنْيَا مَعَ تَفَاوُتِ مَنَازِلِهِمْ وَيَتَزَاوَرُون  َ .
وَسَوَاءٌ كَانَتْ الْمَدَافِنُ مُتَبَاعِدَةً فِي الدُّنْيَا أَوْ مُتَقَارِبَةً ، قَدْ تَجْتَمِعُ الْأَرْوَاحُ مَعَ تَبَاعُدِ الْمَدَافِنِ وَقَدْ تَفْتَرِقُ مَعَ تَقَارُبِ الْمَدَافِنِ يُدْفَنُ الْمُؤْمِنُ عِنْدَ الْكَافِرِ وَرُوحُ هَذَا فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَرُوحُ هَذَا فِي النَّارِ وَالرَّجُلَانِ يَكُونَانِ جَالِسَيْنِ أَوْ نَائِمَيْنِ فِي مَوْضِعٍ وَاحِدٍ وَقَلْبُ هَذَا يُنَعَّمُ وَقَلْبُ هَذَا يُعَذَّبُ وَلَيْسَ بَيْنَ الرُّوحَيْنِ اتِّصَالٌ ، فَالْأَرْوَاحُ كَمَا قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ [ رواه مسلم 2638] { جُنُودٌ مُجَنَّدَةٌ : فَمَا تَعَارَفَ مِنْهَا ائْتَلَفَ وَمَا تَنَاكَرَ مِنْهَا اخْتَلَفَ } . اهـ

وقال ابن القيم في الروح (ص17) : 
المسألة الثانية : وهى أن أرواح الموتى هل تتلاقي وتتزاور وتتذاكر أم لا ؟
وهي أيضاً مسألة شريفة كبيرة القدر ، وجوابُها : أن الأرواح قسمان : أرواح معذبة ، وأرواح منعَّمة ؛ فالمعذبة في شغل بما هي فيه من العذاب عن التزاور والتلاقي ، والأرواح المنعمة المرسلة غير المحبوسة تتلاقى وتتزاور وتتذاكر ما كان منها في الدنيا وما يكون من أهل الدنيا ، فتكون كل روح مع رفيقها الذي هو على مثل عملها ، وروح نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في الرفيق الأعلى ، قال الله تعالى : ( وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقاً ) وهذه المعية ثابتة في الدنيا ، وفي دار البرزخ ، وفي دار الجزاء ، و " المرء مع من أحب " في هذه الدور الثلاثة ... وقال تعالى : ( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّة  ُ * ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً * فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي * وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ) أي ادخلي جملتهم وكوني معهم ، وهذا يقال للروح عند الموت ... وقد أخبرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى عن الشهداء بأنهم ( أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ) وأنهم ( وَيَسْتَبْشِرُو  نَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ ) وأنهم ( يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ ) وهذا يدل على تلاقيهم من ثلاثة أوجه : أحدها : أنهم عند ربهم يرزقون ، وإذا كانوا أحياء فهم يتلاقون ، الثاني : أنهم إنما استبشروا بإخوانهم لقدومهم ولقائهم لهم ، الثالث : أن لفظ " يستبشرون " يفيد في اللغة أنهم يبشر بعضهم بعضاً مثل يتباشرون . اهـ بتصرف .

كيف تتصرف الروح ؟
فإن قيل : كيف تتصرف الروح في هذا التزاور والتعارف ؟
قلنا هذا من أصول أهل السنة ، التي تظاهرت عليها أدلة الكتاب والسنة والآثار وكذا الاعتبار والعقل ، وهو القول بأنه الروح ذات قائمة بنفسها تصعد ، وتنزل ، وتتصل ، وتنفصل ، وتخرج ، وتذهب ، وتجيء ، وتتحرك ، وتسكن ..
وعلى هذا أدلة كثيرة لا تحصى مبثوثة في كتب العقيدة ..
كيف تتلاقي الأرواح وقد ماتت الأجساد ؟
وإن قيل : كيف تتلاقي الأرواح وقد ماتت الأجساد وفارقتها ؟ 
فأقول : أفاد كلام ابن القيم في كتابه الروح : أن الأرواح تأخذ شكل الجسد وهيئته بعد مفارقتها له وأن الله سبحانه سوى نفس الإنسان كما سوى بدنه بل سوى بدنه كالقالب لنفسه فتسوية البدن تابع لتسوية النفس .. وساق أدلة قوية على ذلك فليراجعها من أراد الزيادة .

هل يرى الأحياء أرواح الموتى ؟
وأما عن تلاقي أرواح الأحياء بالموتى فالذي يعرف - إذ إنه قد علم بالتجربة والمشاهدة - أن ذلك لا يتم إلا في حالة نوم الأحياء .. 
وفي تفسير قول الله تعالى : { اللَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنْفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا وَالَّتِي لَمْ تَمُتْ فِي مَنَامِهَا فَيُمْسِكُ الَّتِي قَضَى عَلَيْهَا الْمَوْتَ وَيُرْسِلُ الْأُخْرَى إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى } 
جاء عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- في هذه الآية قال : بلغني أن أرواح الأحياء والأموات ، تلتقي في المنام ، فيتساءلون بينهم ، فيمسك الله أرواح الموتى ، ويرسل أرواح الأحياء إلى أجسادها .
وقال السدي رحمه الله : تقبض الأرواح عند نيام النائم ، فتقبض رُوُحه في منامه ، فتلقى الأرواح بعضها بعضاً ، أرواح الموتى ، وأرواح النيام ، فتلتقي فتُسأل ، قال : فيخلي عن أرواح الأحياء ، فترجع إلى أجسادها ، وتريد الأخرى أن ترجع ، فيحبس التي قضى عليها الموت ، ويرسل الأخرى إلى أجل مسمى ، قال : إلى بقية آجالها .
وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 
وقد دل التقاء أرواح الأحياء والأموات ، أن الحي يرى الميت في منامه ، فيستخبره ويخبره الميت ، بما لا يعلم الحيُ ، فيصادف خبره كما أخبر في الماضي والمستقبل ، وربما أخبره بمال دفنه الميت في مكان لم يعلمْ به سواه ، وربما أخبره بدين عليه ، وذكر له شواهدَهُ وأدلتَهُ ، وأبلغُ من هذا أنه يخبر بما عمله من عمل ، لم يطلع عليه أحد من العالمين ، وأبلغ من هذا أنه يخبره أنك تأتينا إلى وقت كذا وكذا ، فيكون كما أخبر وربما أخبره عن أمور يقطعُ الحىُّ أنه لم يكن يعرفها غيرُهُ . اهـ

والصواب إن شاء الله تعالى : أن ما يتم من رؤية الأحياء لأرواح الموتى في منام أحدنا لا يعول على نتيجته شرعاً .. 
وقد جمع ابن القيم في كتابه الروح آثاراً كثيرة مما عند الإمام ابن أبي الدنيا وغيره لأناس رأوا أرواح الموتى في مناماتهم ، ومهما كان من أمر فالقضية لا يعول عليها كثيرا .. 
وفي النوم يتوفى الله الأنفس الوفاة الصغرى فتذهب وتجيء وتصعد وتنزل وتتجول في أماكن يستحيل وهي في الجسد أن تذهب إليه ولها من السرعة والحركة والزمن ما هو كلمح البصر فترى في النوم أرواح الأموات وكذلك أرواح الأحياء ..    

والله أعلم ... وجزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## الخدمة الإسلامية

موضوع طيب الله يرفع قدرك

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل يزور أو يشعر أو يرى الأموات بعضهم بعضا في القبور ؟
 20820

السؤال
هل يزور أو يشعر أو يرى الأموات بعضهم في القبور ؟.
نص الجواب

الحمد لله

نعم ، ثبت لقاء أرواح المؤمنين وتزاورهم ، وهذه بعض الأحاديث الدالة على ذلك مع بعض فتاوى أهل العلم في هذه المسألة .

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( إِذَا حُضِرَ الْمُؤْمِنُ أَتَتْهُ مَلائِكَةُ الرَّحْمَةِ بِحَرِيرَةٍ بَيْضَاءَ فَيَقُولُونَ اخْرُجِي رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيًّا عَنْكِ إِلَى رَوْحِ اللَّهِ وَرَيْحَانٍ وَرَبٍّ غَيْرِ غَضْبَانَ فَتَخْرُجُ كَأَطْيَبِ رِيحِ الْمِسْكِ حَتَّى أَنَّهُ لَيُنَاوِلُهُ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا حَتَّى يَأْتُونَ بِهِ بَابَ السَّمَاءِ فَيَقُولُونَ مَا أَطْيَبَ هَذِهِ الرِّيحَ الَّتِي جَاءَتْكُمْ مِنْ الأَرْضِ فَيَأْتُونَ بِهِ أَرْوَاحَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَهُمْ أَشَدُّ فَرَحًا بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدِكُمْ بِغَائِبِهِ يَقْدَمُ عَلَيْهِ فَيَسْأَلُونَهُ مَاذَا فَعَلَ فُلانٌ مَاذَا فَعَلَ فُلانٌ فَيَقُولُونَ: دَعُوهُ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ فِي غَمِّ الدُّنْيَا. فَإِذَا قَالَ: أَمَا أَتَاكُمْ ؟ قَالُوا: ذُهِبَ بِهِ إِلَى أُمِّهِ الْهَاوِيَةِ. وَإِنَّ الْكَافِرَ إِذَا احْتُضِرَ أَتَتْهُ مَلائِكَةُ الْعَذَابِ بِمِسْحٍ ـ كساء من شعر ـ فَيَقُولُونَ : اخْرُجِي سَاخِطَةً مَسْخُوطًا عَلَيْكِ إِلَى عَذَابِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَتَخْرُجُ كَأَنْتَنِ رِيحِ جِيفَةٍ حَتَّى يَأْتُونَ بِهِ بَابَ الأَرْضِ فَيَقُولُونَ مَا أَنْتَنَ هَذِهِ الرِّيحَ حَتَّى يَأْتُونَ بِهِ أَرْوَاحَ الْكُفَّارِ) رواه النسائي ( 1833 ) وصححه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 2758 ) .

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :

وأما قوله " هل تجتمع روحه مع أرواح أهله وأقاربه ؟ " : ففي الحديث عن أبى أيوب الأنصارى وغيره من السلف ورواه أبو حاتم فى الصحيح عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أن الميت إذا عرج بروحه تلقته الأرواح يسألونه عن الأحياء فيقول بعضهم لبعض : دعوه حتى يستريح ، فيقولون له : ما فعل فلان ؟ فيقول : عمِل عمَل صلاح ، فيقولون : ما فعل فلان ؟ فيقول : ألم يقدم عليكم ؟ فيقولون : لا ، فيقولون : ذُهب به إلى الهاوية " .

ولما كانت أعمال الأحياء تُعرض على الموتى : كان أبو الدرداء يقول : " اللهم إنى أعوذ بك أن أعمل عملا أخزى به عند عبد الله بن رواحة " ، فهذا اجتماعهم عند قدومه يسألونه فيجيبهم .

وأما استقرارهم فبحسب منازلهم عند الله ، فمَن كان من المقرَّبين : كانت منزلته أعلى مِن منزلة مَن كان مِن أصحاب اليمين ، لكن الأعلى ينزل إلى الأسفل والأسفل لا يصعد إلى الاعلى ، فيجتمعون إذا شاء الله كما يجتمعون فى الدنيا ، مع تفاوت منازلهم ويتزاورون .

وسواء كانت المدافن متباعدة في الدنيا أو متقاربة ، قد تجتمع الأرواح مع تباعد المدافن ، وقد تفترق مع تقارب المدافن ، يدفن المؤمن عند الكافر ، وروح هذا في الجنة ، وروح هذا في النار ، والرجلان يكونان جالسيْن أو نائميْن في موضعٍ واحدٍ وقلبُ هذا ينعَّم ، وقلب هذا يعذَّب ، وليس بين الروحيْن اتصال ، فالأرواح كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " جنود مجندة ، فما تعارف منها ائتلف ، وما تناكر منها اختلف " رواه مسلم (2638). ) " مجموع الفتاوى " ( 24 / 368 ) .

قال ابن القيم :

المسألة الثانية وهى أن ارواح الموتى هل تتلاقي وتتزاور وتتذاكر أم لا ؟

وهي أيضاً مسألة شريفة كبيرة القدر وجوابُها : أن الأرواح قسمان : أرواح معذبة ، وأرواح منعَّمة ؛ فالمعذبة في شغل بما هي فيه من العذاب عن التزاور والتلاقي ، والأرواح المنعمة المرسلة غير المحبوسة تتلاقى وتتزاور وتتذاكر ما كان منها في الدنيا وما يكون من أهل الدنيا ، فتكون كل روح مع رفيقها الذي هو على مثل عملها ، وروح نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في الرفيق الأعلى ، قال الله تعالى : ( وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقاً) النساء/69 وهذه المعية ثابتة في الدنيا ، وفي دار البرزخ ، وفي دار الجزاء ، و " المرء مع من أحب " في هذه الدور الثلاثة ، ... وقال تعالى : ( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّة  ُ * ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً * فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي * وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي) الفجر/27-30 أي : ادخلي جملتهم وكوني معهم ، وهذا يقال للروح عند الموت ... وقد أخبرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى عن الشهداء بأنهم ( أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ) وأنهم (وَيَسْتَبْشِرُ  نَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ ) وأنهم ( يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ ) وهذا يدل على تلاقيهم من ثلاثة أوجه : أحدها : أنهم عند ربهم يرزقون ، وإذا كانوا أحياء فهم يتلاقون ، الثاني : أنهم إنما استبشروا بإخوانهم لقدومهم ولقائهم لهم ، الثالث : أن لفظ " يستبشرون " يفيد في اللغة أنهم يبشر بعضهم بعضاً مثل يتباشرون . " الروح " ( ص 17 ، 18 ) .

وقد وردت أحاديث تنص على تزاور الموتى والأمر بتحسين الكفن لأجل هذا ، ولكن لم يصح منها حديث ، ومنها حديث أبي قتادة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من ولى أخاه فليحسن كفنه فإنهم يتزاورون فيها ." شعب الإيمان " ( 7 / 10 ) .

وفيه " سلم بن إبراهيم الورَّاق " كذَّبه ابن معين والذهبي ، وضعفه آخرون .

والله أعلم .




https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/2082...A8%D9%88%D8%B1

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## السعيد شويل

أخى عادل .. 
الغيب فى علم الله سبحانه .. فهو علام الغيوب .. 
فالمؤمنون : يؤمنون بما استأثره الله فى علمه .. وأما غير المؤمنين : فلايؤمنون إلا بما يدركوه من ماديات وما يلمسوه ويصل إليه فكرهم فتجاوزوا بذلك قدر عقولهم وقدر عبوديتهم لله .. { بَلْ كَذَّبُواْ بِمَا لَمْ يُحِيطُواْ بِعِلْمِهِ } 
.....
الغيب يا أخى ..لم يبحث فيه إلا المجوس والصابئة .. 
شعوبهم تأثرت بالأساطير والخرافات وساد بين مجتمعاتهم الدجل  والسحر والشعوذة والإعتقاد بحقيقة الإتصال بالجن وتناسخ الأرواح والحلول الإلهى فى الجسد الإنسانى .. 
أما المسلمون .. يؤمنون  بما أخبر الله به دون بحث أو فحص ودون فتوى من هنا أو هناك ..  يقول سبحانه وتعالى  : { الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ }
ويقول سبحانه : { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُم بِالْغَيْبِ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ }
.......
ألا ترى : أن هناك من الخلق فى هذه الحياة مانراه ونشاهده .. وهناك مالا يمكن ولانستطيع إبصاره أو رؤيته .. 
ولقد أقسم الله بذلك فى كتابه .. فقال سبحانه   : { فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِمَا تُبْصِرُونَ وَمَا لَا تُبْصِرُونَ }
فكذلك الغيب : 
الأفهام فيه معقولة والأوهام مقهورة والأفكار منطمسة  والعقول مختلطة ملتبسة .. 
.........

----------

